# Purple Urkle-spotting the pheno from purple wreck



## Relentless999 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive got 7 purple wreck going.. how can i differentiate the purple urkle phenos from the trainwreck phenos? ive got 1 pw that is extremely stout, looks a lot like my la confidential.. really short bush, indica dom.. the rest are slightly taller and not as indy..

so whats the purple urkle look like, and what about the trainwreck?
heres my 7 pw from dna/rp.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't help you with the ID but damn them some nice lookin bushes you got there.

One looks sativa dominant, the others clearly heavy indica.


----------



## CaliWizard (Nov 8, 2009)

i bought purple urckle clones at the club and they turned out pretty tall. but i didnt know anything about them being a specific pheno of purple wreck... i was informed that its a cross between urckle and purple kush...


----------

